# Which Star Wars Character are you?



## dwndrgn (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.matthewbarr.co.uk/personality/

I'm Emporer Palatine!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2004)

You would be... HAHAHA!!!

Funnily enough, I'm Princess Leia... Oooops!!! Hmmmm, feeling in need of a gold larme (sp?) bikini!!! YUMMY!!!


----------



## Nickler (Jun 1, 2004)

*HAN SOLO*  Awesome


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 2, 2004)

[font=ARIAL,TAHOMA,HELVETICA]*You are EMPEROR PALPATINE!* [/font]

Scary.


----------



## mzarynn (Jun 2, 2004)

[font=ARIAL,TAHOMA,HELVETICA]*You are THREEPIO!* [/font][font=TAHOMA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]







[/font]
Hmm... I don't know if I like that association.


----------



## Sage Orion (Jun 2, 2004)

I am LUKE SKYWALKER!!  

REAL COOL!!


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 2, 2004)

Haha I'm Lando! Didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 2, 2004)

Oops, I'm Lando, too.

Oh well, he wasn't that bad...


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 2, 2004)

No...I mean, hey whats a little betrayal to a bounty hunter between friends?


----------



## sea_plunder (Jun 9, 2004)

ha empror palpatine.... is that a good thing or a bad thing??


----------



## Myla Starchild (Jun 9, 2004)

Apparently I'm Palpatine too...is this forum a Palpatine hangout or something?  I suppose it's kind of a good thing, maybe...ok I'll shut up now.


----------



## sea_plunder (Jun 9, 2004)

mayb it shows we all have the same mindset..... or mayb it dosen't loln it wud be good to be an emperor


----------



## Myla Starchild (Jun 9, 2004)

I wasn't complaining, I just thought it was kinda funny.  You're right Michael, being an emporer rocks.  I'd prefer to be an empress but there you go...


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 9, 2004)

I took the test and it appears that I am Darth Maul...

I'm really a nice guy i swear.


----------



## Myla Starchild (Jun 9, 2004)

Darth Maul is cool.  All nice people swear


----------



## mac1 (Jun 10, 2004)

I am Yoda!


----------



## nemogbr (Jun 10, 2004)

I ended up as Luke Skywalker.

Fascinating.


----------



## Ivo (Jun 25, 2004)

I got Princess Leia...hmmm, don't think I want a sex change but I like her qualities...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 25, 2004)

Although her taste in hairstyle left something to be desired.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 25, 2004)

I got Luke Skywalker. Don't know what I think on that one, he really irritated me in the film though... wonder what that says about me eh?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 25, 2004)

You hate yourself and you want to die?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 26, 2004)

Boba Fett.  I am pleased with that.  Although I see no connection with myself and the ruthless killer....


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 26, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> You hate yourself and you want to die?


Lol, no, I'm just going to fall in love with my sister and be a pathetic whinger 
Give me some of that han Solo goodness Dammit


----------



## An8el (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, Mzarynn, me too. Hmmm, well, at least C3po is good for a laugh now and then. Funny thing was, I know I checked that I NEVER complain!

Did you guys ever see the short movie that was a spoof on "Shakespeare in Love" called "George Lucas in Love" ?  It was really hilarious, showing certain people from which he took all the characters in Star Wars. Such as, Darth Vader was a guy who used an inhaler...


----------



## Cricket (Aug 3, 2004)

I am R2-D2. Great. Hehe.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm Boba Fett.













I didn't do the test to get that though.


----------



## WolvenShaman (Aug 11, 2004)

I got Yoda here, though I have gotten Palpatine and Tarkin on other tests...   Good or bad?  You decide...


----------



## Salazar (Aug 24, 2005)

I am Boba Fett
How cool is that!


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 24, 2005)

*I am R2 D2. Yay, he is my fave! 
*


----------



## kaneda (Aug 25, 2005)

I got emperor palpatine. Oooo dear...


----------



## rck_svg (Aug 25, 2005)

me too, hmmm , a fair reflection id say


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 25, 2005)

C3PO
...but he deserves more respect than this... C3PO


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 25, 2005)

How strange, I got CP30 as well


----------



## Leto (Aug 25, 2005)

Time for another sex change : 





Why do I always get the scoundrels in this kind of test ?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought he was supposed to be a good guy, Leto?

At least you haven't been turned into a robot!


----------



## Leto (Aug 25, 2005)

He's a good scoundrel...  As most of my favorite male characters.

BTW, you've got something waiting for you in Tea lounge


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 25, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> He's a good scoundrel...  As most of my favorite male characters.
> 
> Well, that's not too bad then!!
> 
> BTW, you've got something waiting for you in Tea lounge


 
Yes, I saw it, thanks for that Leto    I have posted my reply in the Tea Lounge.


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmmmm, Yoda I be.


----------



## BINKY (Sep 9, 2005)

*You are LANDO CALRISSIAN!*  Well i didn't see that one coming...........not really sure what to make of it. Is it a good or bad thing?????????????


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm luke Skywalker noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it cant be i disliked him so much in the films i wanted to be han solo hes cool


----------



## Pyan (Sep 10, 2005)

So few Yodas (Yodii?), so many Palpatines! Must prove _something !  _


----------



## kaneda (Sep 10, 2005)

BINKY said:
			
		

> *You are LANDO CALRISSIAN!*  Well i didn't see that one coming...........not really sure what to make of it. Is it a good or bad thing?????????????



I don't think its a bad thing! he comes through for his friends at the end, AND he gets to pilot the falcon!


----------



## BINKY (Sep 10, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> I don't think its a bad thing! he comes through for his friends at the end, AND he gets to pilot the falcon!


 
Ah, very good point..completely forgot about flying the falcon............shame on me!!!!


----------



## Allanon (Sep 11, 2005)

im artoo


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 12, 2005)

You are EMPEROR PALPATINE! Fits me i guess 

 Any Vaders here to do my biding


----------



## Balinor (Sep 14, 2005)

i turned out as lando but i swear that i put that i was strongly loyal


----------



## Allanon (Sep 23, 2005)

like i said i got artoo, but my wife got emperor palpatine!!!!

im so scared! really!!!


----------



## [AS] Eagle (Sep 24, 2005)

Luke Skywalker.  Ida know what to make of that one.....


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 15, 2006)

[FONT=ARIAL,TAHOMA,HELVETICA]*You are EMPEROR PALPATINE!* [/FONT][FONT=TAHOMA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]



[/FONT]


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Joel007 (Sep 15, 2006)

*You are ARTOO!*  meh, I'm not complaining. R2 rox


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 15, 2006)

heh

Another Emperor here!

xx


----------



## zorcarepublic (Sep 16, 2006)

[FONT=ARIAL,TAHOMA,HELVETICA]*You are LANDO CALRISSIAN!* [/FONT][FONT=TAHOMA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]






[/FONT] 
Hmm...


----------



## nixie (Sep 16, 2006)

[FONT=ARIAL,TAHOMA,HELVETICA]*You are LANDO CALRISSIAN!* [/FONT][FONT=TAHOMA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]



[/FONT]


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 16, 2006)

hahahah I am *CHEWBACCA!*


----------

